
GCHQ asked to step up action against cyber-attack threat to financial services - iggb
http://agrater.com/a.php?a=24143
======
wu-ikkyu
That's all well and dandy, but what about asking financial services to step up
their own security? There comes a point where neglecting your own security
foils anyone else's attempts to do so for you.

The least they could do is update their password rules, update from SQL Server
2000, or implement single use credit card numbers like Final.

